# Really frustrated with pics.....



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

When you are in the Gallery, open the photo you want to post. There will be a box that says "BB Image Code" in one of the boxes underneath the photo. Copy that and paste it in your post. It'll show up like this:


----------



## ID_Hannah (Jun 8, 2006)

Here's the method I post full sized photos... I copying this from another thread! 

When posting pictures I like to have GRF going in two windows at once. 

On one screen I pull up the *"Image Hosting"* which you can find in the top toolbar. There you click *"Browse"* and choose the picture from your computer that you want to use. Then click *"Upload."*

This gives you a screen with a bunch of links. I copy the link under *"Direct URL." *

Then I go back to my posting on the board and click the little icon that looks like a mountain scene and post the "Direct URL" link into the screen that pops up. 

And then you get your sweet golden pictures in the post full sized! 

Good luck!


----------



## MrsMonk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am having the same problem and will try your suggestion.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> When you are in the Gallery, open the photo you want to post. There will be a box that says "BB Image Code" in one of the boxes underneath the photo. Copy that and paste it in your post. It'll show up like this:


Tried this....can only get one pic in? Thanks for helping!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

moverking said:


> Tried this....can only get one pic in? Thanks for helping!


That's wierd. You must be doing something diff. than me, cuz that's how I did this thread this morning: 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-pictures/13346-im-sure-i-want-out-there.html


Are you pasting the code in the same box that you are typing your message in?


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> That's wierd. You must be doing something diff. than me, cuz that's how I did this thread this morning:
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-pictures/13346-im-sure-i-want-out-there.html
> 
> ...


Yes....wrong place? :uhoh: :doh:


----------



## MrsMonk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am trying this now. Hope it works for me.
Well, when I uploaded the picture I got a BB Image link but when I went back to get it to put in this post, I could only find it in the users gallery and the code was gone. Now what??


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

moverking said:


> Yes....wrong place? :uhoh: :doh:


No, that's where you want to paste it. I don't know why it's not working....maybe PM Joe, or Rick. They know more about technical stuff than I do.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

MrsMonk said:


> I am trying this now. Hope it works for me.
> Well, when I uploaded the picture I got a BB Image link but when I went back to get it to put in this post, I could only find it in the users gallery and the code was gone. Now what??


Click on the photo in the users gallery and it will open in up and the code will be there.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

ID_Hannah said:


> Here's the method I post full sized photos... I copying this from another thread!
> 
> When posting pictures I like to have GRF going in two windows at once.
> 
> ...


Tried this also, but got a link that wasn't the pic. In the B&W request post, I ended up just copying the pic, but its still not big. I give. Uncle. Mercy.


----------



## MrsMonk (Feb 25, 2007)

Nope, still not there. I am so confused right now. It's probably very simple for most but I seem to be dim witted this morning. Thanks for trying to help.


----------



## ID_Hannah (Jun 8, 2006)

Hmm... I'm trying your pictures to see if I can get them to work in my post. 




























Bummer. I have no clue why it's not working for you two. I did just as Carson'sdad said. I went to your photos in the gallery. I just copy and pasted the BB image code directly into here. I did put one space between each picture's code. But nothing else special....


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

There must be something that you guys are/aren't doing. I've PM'd Joe and Rick to see if they can help.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)




----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

It seems to be working.....

Have you tried having two windows open?

Have a window open, with your empty post ready... Then open a second window for your gallery photo:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=1672&catid=7

In the window showing your gallery photo, scroll down to the "BB Image Code" and copy that whole line: 

[ img ]http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/gallery/displayimage.php?imageid=1672[ /img ]

Then paste it into the text of your post.....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

test


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

*Houston, we have contact...*

No, i guess we don't...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I see it there....looks like it worked.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> I see it there....looks like it worked.


OK, how come I can't see it? I've checked my settings....there's other members pics, just some, that I can't see unless someone else quotes them.
this is really weird...


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

moverking said:


> OK, how come I can't see it? I've checked my settings....there's other members pics, just some, that I can't see unless someone else quotes them.
> this is really weird...


Hey Moverking, you still having problems with those pics ?? hee hee
I've just uploaded a real cutie-pie pic of Tom when he was a pup just to test, using the same instructions as per this thread


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

That sure is an adorable pic, Dave.  That's a contest winner in my book.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

What seems to be a problem guys?
Whoever has a problem uploading pictures to our gallery, please specify step by step instructions on what you are doing, so I can try to reproduce.
Joe


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Joe said:


> What seems to be a problem guys?
> Whoever has a problem uploading pictures to our gallery, please specify step by step instructions on what you are doing, so I can try to reproduce.
> Joe


Joe, it's me with problems.....I have followed the photo gallery steps and then tried image hosting, also. I thought it wasn't working, but Carson'sdaddy can see the pics....I just can't. So at this point, i don't know what's up.
I uploaded to Photo gallery, and have it in a second window. I start a new post, copy the BB code and paste, but no pics viewable for me. i can do the thumbnails fine, but wanted BIG pics to come through.

Could somebody quote davebeech's post...then I can see Little Tom's pic...quit giggling, Dave


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

davebeech said:


> Hey Moverking, you still having problems with those pics ?? hee hee
> I've just uploaded a real cutie-pie pic of Tom when he was a pup just to test, using the same instructions as per this thread


hey Moverking, just for you !!, and no I can't stop giggling, I just know from my own experiences how frustrating these computers can be.
If you still can't see him, pm me with your email address and I'll send it on to you


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

davebeech said:


> hey Moverking, just for you !!, and no I can't stop giggling, I just know from my own experiences how frustrating these computers can be.
> If you still can't see him, pm me with your email address and I'll send it on to you


I'm gonna make you go back over to CG and post 'em there:doh: The 'quote' thing doesn't work here like over there....
This is frustrating fer sure.....there's lotsa posts i'd like to reply to, but not always a pic. I'm gonna pm you. Then boot this puppy down for a break.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Which category in photo gallery have you uploaded to. If it's member's galleries, it might not show up.
Joe


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Joe, Photo Gallery Main Page---Golden retrievers-Adults; it's named Sadie BD.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Joe...she actually got one to post....but she can't see it. We can all see her picture, but she can't unless we quote her, including her picture from her post.

She couldn't see Dave's picture until Dave quoted himself for her to see....

I don't even have a clue as to what would cause that......


----------



## MrsMonk (Feb 25, 2007)

let me see what this will do ,as Kim suggested


----------



## MrsMonk (Feb 25, 2007)

Huh, I used Photobucket and it worked fine. Can't understand why my Gallery photos won't load. I upload to Members Gallery then when I go back to retreive them, there is no code to copy. If I go to the original picture, I have a code but no copy option.
Anybody offering a Back to Basics computer class? :doh: :doh:


----------



## MrsMonk (Feb 25, 2007)

I finally found the code!!!!! Now, how do I copy it? If I right click, I get paste and delete, nothing else. I have read your directions till I'm dizzy.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

MrsMonk said:


> I finally found the code!!!!! Now, how do I copy it? If I right click, I get paste and delete, nothing else. I have read your directions till I'm dizzy.


Just drag your mouse over the whole code and highlight it. Right click, choose "copy." Then go to you post, right click in the message field and choose "paste."

That should work for you...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

MrsMonk said:


> let me see what this will do ,as Kim suggested


This one works for me..... Are you not seeing it?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

MrsMonk said:


> Huh, I used Photobucket and it worked fine.


Oh....didn't realize you had used Photobucket for that picture....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I can see your photo!


----------



## MrsMonk (Feb 25, 2007)

I just now tried what you said and when I hi light the thing, and right click, I get paste or delete. There is no copy. What now??


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

MrsMonk said:


> If I go to the original picture, I have a code but no copy option.


Does Photobucket have a "Copy" button? I don't use Photobucket, so I don't know how that works.

I think if you highlight that code you see in the gallery.....then right click, and click "copy," it does the same thing.....

It's really simple...I think we're just on different pages and it's probably something simple that one of us is missing....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

MrsMonk said:


> I just now tried what you said and when I hi light the thing, and right click, I get paste or delete. There is no copy. What now??


Try highlighting it, then hit Ctrl + C. That's the same as a copy. I'll keep looking.....


----------



## MrsMonk (Feb 25, 2007)

*Kimm*



Kimm said:


> I can see your photo!


I remembered what you said about Photobucket and it worked fine for me. Thanks...








Now I am going to try this one more time..


----------



## MrsMonk (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> Joe...she actually got one to post....but she can't see it. We can all see her picture, but she can't unless we quote her, including her picture from her post.
> 
> She couldn't see Dave's picture until Dave quoted himself for her to see....
> 
> I don't even have a clue as to what would cause that......


Nope, correction, even quoting Dave's, I can't see it. Does this have anything to do with blocking HTML graphics in my Yahoo e-mail...I'm grasping at straws here....


----------



## MrsMonk (Feb 25, 2007)

Ok, I think I have a connection or a mouse problem because I am having trouble hi lighting the code. I finally got one to post using your instructions.
I appreciate all of you taking the time to help me through this. 
Seriously, no matter what you are thinking right now, I am not senile just computer stupid.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Is this the screen you're seeing?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

moverking said:


> Nope, correction, even quoting Dave's, I can't see it. Does this have anything to do with blocking HTML graphics in my Yahoo e-mail...I'm grasping at straws here....


You may have answered this, but are you using a Mac or a PC?


----------



## MrsMonk (Feb 25, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> Is this the screen you're seeing?


If you are asking me, no that is not what I see.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

MrsMonk said:


> Ok, I think I have a connection or a mouse problem because I am having trouble hi lighting the code. I finally got one to post using your instructions.
> I appreciate all of you taking the time to help me through this.
> Seriously, no matter what you are thinking right now, I am not senile just computer stupid.



See if you have trouble highlighting text within this post as a test.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

MrsMonk said:


> Seriously, no matter what you are thinking right now, I am not senile just computer stupid.


I would never call someone senile or computer stupid.....

So you got the one to post....so at least we know it WILL work.

Now, if we could just figure out why moverking can't see the pictures....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

MrsMonk said:


> If you are asking me, no that is not what I see.


That's how the code should look when you're in your particular photo in the gallery. What I did in that screen shot was highlight the whole code and right clicked.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Kimm said:


> You may have answered this, but are you using a Mac or a PC?


And also....what browser? Internet Explorer 6 or 7? Firefox.


----------



## MrsMonk (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> See if you have trouble highlighting text within this post as a test.


Kimm, No trouble at all to hi light in your post. I wonder why it's so hard to do it on a link.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

moverking said:


> Nope, correction, even quoting Dave's, I can't see it. Does this have anything to do with blocking HTML graphics in my Yahoo e-mail...I'm grasping at straws here....


Yahoo e-mail wouldn't have anything to do with it....

Do you see anyone's pictures? Signature files? Avatars?


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Yahoo e-mail wouldn't have anything to do with it....
> 
> Do you see anyone's pictures? Signature files? Avatars?


I think I know where you're going with this.... pictures blocked, right? I was wondering about that as I was reading through this thread.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

MrsMonk said:


> Kimm, No trouble at all to hi light in your post. I wonder why it's so hard to do it on a link.


It shouldn't be a link though, in the gallery. The BB Code is a text box.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

MrsMonk said:


> Kimm, No trouble at all to hi light in your post. I wonder why it's so hard to do it on a link.


Can you highlight any of it? Sometimes if you can't seem to highlight from left to right easily, you can try to highlight from right to left. 

I'm not looking at what you are or I could be of more help. I'm very visual. Without seeing what's happening, it's hard to pinpoint the issue. I can try to play.


----------



## MrsMonk (Feb 25, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> It shouldn't be a link though, in the gallery. The BB Code is a text box.


I meant to say BB Code. I am too tired for any more of this brain twisting. Going to take a break. Hope you all can help Moverking where she can post and see her pictures.
Thanks to all of you...


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> Yahoo e-mail wouldn't have anything to do with it....
> 
> Do you see anyone's pictures? Signature files? Avatars?


Oh yes, all avatars..no prob. Just SOME pics, like davebeech's, oh shoot, I'd have to go back and search.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I really appreciate you guys trying to help.....don't worry, I'll have to be happy with thumbnails. We'll figure it out.
Go play with your dogs, I'm going outside to a fresh 6" of snow....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm just going to play with you folks. You can ignore me.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I'm just going to play with you folks. You can ignore me.


Kimm, come play in the snow with us!:wave:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


>


OK Kimm, I'm crazy enough....I can't see pics, but when I quoted your 'empty' post, the BB Code came up. Uncle.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

moverking said:


> Oh yes, all avatars..no prob. Just SOME pics, like davebeech's, oh shoot, I'd have to go back and search.


I'm not sure what it could be.....I'm hoping that maybe Joe will know. I could probably be something simple...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think it's time to go to the vbulletin forum and ask why that's happening. I haven't starting thinking of why that's happening to you yet. I was working on seeing if I could highlight, copy, and paste the code for Mary's photos. 

Now.....why in the world would this be happening to you? Do you get a little red arrow? Anything?

Can you quote a person's text properly?


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I think it's time to go to the vbulletin forum and ask why that's happening. I haven't starting thinking of why that's happening to you yet. I was working on seeing if I could highlight, copy, and paste the code for Mary's photos.
> 
> Now.....why in the world would this be happening to you? Do you get a little red arrow? Anything?


Nope....as empty as my head feels right now :


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

moverking said:


> Nope....as empty as my head feels right now :


I don't think it's your head that is empty. I think something is not compatable between the forum and what you're using. 

What type of a computer are you using?


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Moverking, try now if you can see it. And if you can attach pictures. I changed something in your profile. See if it helps.
But to me it's more like some kind of a browser incompatibility.
If it still doesn't work, please try to download and install firefox browser.
Thet let us me know if it works. You Can Download it from here:
Download Firefox - Google Toolbar Included
Joe


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Joe said:


> Moverking, try now if you can see it. And if you can attach pictures. I changed something in your profile. See if it helps.
> But to me it's more like some kind of a browser incompatibility.
> If it still doesn't work, please try to download and install firefox browser.
> Thet let us me know if it works. You Can Download it from here:
> ...


Joe.........is the fix in the show images where you have to check the box?


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

"Display Images" is turned on, on this account. Let's see if it helped.
Also I changed the way to post the message.
Anyhow, I'd like to know what web browser is being used.
This user has no other special settings than the rest of us...
Joe


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

*It works*









Thanks I was struggling with the same think


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

I've read everything so far and I must say it sounds like a browser problem. It almost sounds like your browser is allowing pictures from some places (photobucket, maybe) and stopping pictures from other places (like this forum). This can happen because of AOL-like software, anti-virus, "web nanny" programs, or random glitches.

What I would do is:
-First, reset all your browser settings. Delete your history, cookies, and cache files. (Most of these options can be found under Tools -> Internet options.) Close all open browsers, maybe even restart.
-Second, disable any anti-virus, firewall, "net nanny" software, etc. Just for a little while, you can turn it back on later 
-Third, if this still hasn't solved the problem, click your Start menu, then click Run. Type "ipconfig /flushdns", no quotes, and hit enter. Try again.

If that doesn't do it .... well ... I'm out of ideas.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey all....today here at work, and this is a first...I've been able to see everyone's pics that I've never been able to see on my work computer (very restricted pc) I can see davebeech's and Mary (Maggies mom) and several others.....so someone must've changed some setting....when I get home I'll try to post a pic and see. Thanks all for your help!!!!! Awesome effort.
At home I have a Dell XPS 620 with McAfee, XP, and I use IE.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

moverking said:


> Hey all....today here at work, and this is a first...I've been able to see everyone's pics that I've never been able to see on my work computer (very restricted pc) I can see davebeech's and Mary (Maggies mom) and several others.....so someone must've changed some setting....when I get home I'll try to post a pic and see. Thanks all for your help!!!!! Awesome effort.
> At home I have a Dell XPS 620 with McAfee, XP, and I use IE.


That's good news.....look forward to seeing your pictures....


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey, Joe....I'm on my home pc and i retract what i said yesterday....today at work I couldn't see anybodies pics....and tonight at home, now....what i used to be able to view, I can't. It seems different on a daily basis,,,,don't worry about it tonite. I won't be on long. And I'll try to re-check my settings tomorrow. I was just amazed yesterday when I got this abundance of pics...and I missed 'em today. I appreciate your help


----------

